# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Tini, who is always looking for a good time :), has her curiosity peaked about Barbuda.   She has seen some older reports on this site and other sites but is now seeking more contemporary feedback.  O

## TiniBikini

Tini, who is always looking for a good time :), has her curiosity peaked about Barbuda.   She has seen some older reports on this site and other sites but is now seeking more contemporary feedback.  Other sites have suggested it may be a little run down or, as some call it, rustic.   Tini is interested in the sage advice from this crew.  Also for those that have been......would Tini be safe in her WW (or less :).  XOXO

----------


## onebigdawg53

> Tini, who is always looking for a good time :), has her curiosity peaked about Barbuda.   She has seen some older reports on this site and other sites but is now seeking more contemporary feedback.  Other sites have suggested it may be a little run down or, as some call it, rustic.   Tini is interested in the sage advice from this crew.  Also for those that have been......would Tini be safe in her WW (or less :).  XOXO



Tini would be safe anywhere in her WW - all she needs to do is hire he who is now writing as her body guard and companion and Tini would be guaranteed to be safe.  Should Tini be more comfortable with less than a WW, he who writes this post thinks that Less is More....and it would be OK anywhere there is a beach and warm temperatures.

BTW, Barbuda is a name that eminates from the spanish word for "Beard" (Barba).
If Tini should have a beard, then definitely Tini would be safe wearing the WW anywhere, any time.

----------


## Seles

Many conflicting reports on The Beach House from many a guest there.  IV's good friends stayed there a week &amp; he can probably fill you in best of anyone I know with current info.  I was planning a trip there in '08 but will not be staying there due to such reports.  Ric

----------


## Seles

I have now visited and want to report that the conflicting reports you have read are fairly accurate.  The facility itself is nice, albeit maintenance issues with regard to 'rot' and other problems very visible, but not overwhelming.  The property in general is beautiful and peaceful, quiet and well serviced, however it is a total resort type facility that lacks character, maintenance and situational solvings.  

We were there only 5 nights but were there to evaluate a property purchase/leaseback to the resort...would never do that there.  The photos sent us via email and regular mail were renderings of the facilites and I know why...the facilities show many years of age/wear/tear/delapadation, etc. while only a couple of years old.  Water is supplied by generator and no identifiable future source can be defined.  Same with sewer.  Maintenance is a real concern.  

Nice and peaceful place to visit for a few days, but not a place to invest nor enjoy for more than about 4-5 days as it becomes a question of "why would anyone do this".  All the conde nast, etc great articles are bribingly obvious that these folks got invited and catered to for FREE and had a great time for 3-4-5 days at the most.  

Quite a nice idea gone awry and astray.

Ric

----------


## JoshA

> the conflicting reports you have read are fairly accurate



I think we need Yogi to help with interpretation ;-)

----------


## Seles

Josh, Yogi is out...I'm sorry but I don't respond to this type of post other than a short explanation to your criticism.  If you can't get past the information, my suggestion is to keep it to yourself rather than attempt to embarass the person trying to inform people.  For your information, the conflicting reports were in fact accurate "which means various guests were happy, okay or exceptionally disappointed with reports". I have researched this resort, visited at a great expense and found that each and every post I've found (negative and positive) is accurate.  I'm curious why an individual finds it necessary to hide behind a keyboard in their criticism...why not a PM? 

Or for that fact, why not go and see for yourself rather than post your rather insulting comment and degrading suggestions?  I was simply attempting to inform people rather than allowing them to spend money on this exceptionally differing opinionated resort, and thus enlighten them to the facts.

I've enjoyed most of your posts in the past, but this is highly insulting, not funny.

Ric

----------


## JoshA

Ric,

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to give offense. It wasn't meant as a shot at you - just a turn-of-phrase I thought funny. 

Again, I apologize.

Josh

----------


## Seles

No biggy except for the moment.  It was worse than a bad day for me personally, but no excuses here.

Ric

----------

